# Booking flights website



## dreamgate (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello,

What website do you use to book flights?
I can't any global hong kong website to compare fares.

What are the best low cost airlines operating from hong kong?

I am trying to find getaways ideas for easter week end. 

Thx!

Geraldine


----------

